# Itchy spots..wondering if it is food



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Guys

I am hoping somebody has seen the red spots on a puppy similar to the ones in the picture I have attached. My pup is 14 weeks old. He has had very few of the spots and much tiner for a while now. He was on Orijen LBP and he used to itch a lot where he would remove clumps of hair. I switched his food to Acana LBP and the clumps of hair has stopped but he still itches. 

Would love to hear drom anyone who may have had a similar experience. Don't know if it is food...also wondering if tall grass where he pees could possibly cause the reaction :help:

The Acana has oat as the only grain. He loves the food and has solid poops and doing very well. He is alert and active and has no other concerns. I just recently changed his fod to Acana a little over a week ago and do not know if changing this quick would be ok.

Anything .... Anybody


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

It looks like staph.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Could it be ant bites? Our girl had something similar...our dirt/ ground is really dry right now and there are ants everywhere!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Vet. that looks infected


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

My 15 week has something similar. Doc said it's probably the heat/humidity. We live in a tropical climate, so that was his take on it.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Staph. Trust me on this. Go see the vet and get an antibiotic.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

insist on a scraping for yeast done at the same time. So as not to overlook the problem that "pre"cedes the staph infection. If you don't treat the yeast then the skin condition will return.
Once confirmed, then will explain how to fix, as this is a systemic problem.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Agree that it is probably Staph. Go to a vet and get an antibiotic. It will probably clear up quickly.


----------



## grettasmom (Apr 29, 2012)

I think everyone is on the right tract. Our 16 week old just finished a round of antibiotics for this exact same thing. She had an allergic reaction to something, (still tring to figure out just what), then it developed into a staph infection. After the antibiotics everything's great. Now if we can just figure out what caused the rash in the first place...


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Jazmyn had the "red bumps" as well. They came around 9 weeks so the vet chalked them up to be Puppy Pyoderma. When they weren't gone at almost 16 weeks, it was a staph infection and she was given antibiotics. 

Jaz needed 2 rounds of antibiotics, but they went away and haven't returned.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

How's Zeus doing today?


----------

